

Hacker Monthly #9 is out - steveklabnik
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-9.html

======
w1ntermute
Thanks for another great issue! My brain tells me only the content should
matter, but my eyes just love the magazine layout.

~~~
bearwithclaws
You are welcome. Great content deserves better design/layout.

~~~
dschobel
pg just shed a single tear.

